
Use Google Analytics to generate your own 75x18 interpolated graphs - benhoyt

======
benhoyt
I thought you'd have to be logged in, but it looks like you don't -- so maybe
this is another free Google service. :-)

Just change the p= to your own base 36 number (0-9 a-z):

https://www.google.com/analytics/reporting/sparkline?p=0055009900ff00mm00zz00

Or http, but IE might warn you about "showing non-secure items":

<http://www.google.com/analytics/reporting/sparkline?p=0055009900ff00mm00zz00>

------
budu3
Could it be something that the Google analytics team forgot to close off to
the public?

------
steve
Show me how I can use the shiny maps they have and you'll get a high five.

~~~
benhoyt
They're only worth a high five? :-) I presume you mean the Analytics maps ...
they're Flash, so I'm stuck there. But there are always these ones:
<http://www.google.com/apis/maps/>

